# 64 GTO Trunk Lid Spring Installation



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm new to the site and recently picked up my 64 coupe. I'm finishing someone elses project and they had removed the trunk springs. Now I'm a pretty handy guy but for the life of me I can't figure out how to install them. I'm hoping that someone can send me some detailed pic's of theirs installed that would be great...

Thank you

Paul


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Love those 64's.. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks FNG69, I appreciate your help. I had them in similar to that but now I can be sure to install them in the same pattern as yours. It's odd but they can go in multiple ways. More pic's would be great if anyone else has any.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I also want to be sure how the springs make contact on the hinge to make sure I have proper position as well as that I'm not missing any parts.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum neighbor, seems the Michigan contingent is growing in leaps and bounds lately. The two torsion bars (springs) cross over and mirror themselves on the mounts like FNG's pics show the insulation pad keeps them from rattling together. get them in slots on the short bend side and loose on the long bend side and you will need to pry them into the slots creating the torque to hold up the lid.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> Welcome to the forum neighbor, seems the Michigan contingent is growing in leaps and bounds lately. The two torsion bars (springs) cross over and mirror themselves on the mounts like FNG's pics show the insulation pad keeps them from rattling together. get them in slots on the short bend side and loose on the long bend side and you will need to pry them into the slots creating the torque to hold up the lid.


Thanks Neighbor, I'm glad to be a part of the group. I'm really looking forward to getting it together and our on cruise night...


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

well I have them in there but there appears to be a lot of tension on them and it is noisy metal on metal noise when I bring it down. It's like I'm missing a step or a part or something. There is enough tension that it changes the fit to the body at the hinge point. When they aren't installed it is nice and flat but with them installed and shut it raises the trunk lid.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I got them, it did change the fit of the trunk lid a bit but they are in and working properly. I had to adjust it a bit but it does sit a little higher that the body just a bit. It's not a clean flat fit. I haven't installed the seal yet either.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you may need a few body shims at the back deck front bolt to hinge which will change the angle at the catch bringing the hinges down slightly when latched.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, that helped...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no problem, hoods and decks can be a pain to get flat, when you install your weatherstripping stretch it a little in the tracks as the new reproductions will hold it up too.


----------

